# Leopard Gecko not growing?



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the juvi male jungle mack snow i picked up at doni earlier this year, he hasn't grown at all and my 7 month old female is now twice his size.

He's not sickly, underweight or skinny...just small. he eats more than my 3 females combined.

If he never does get bigger it doesn't matter, I won't breed him and just keep him as a pet.

I just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced this before?
he has dropped part of his tail recently, but he still should have grown, dropping tails may lose some weight but it doesn't make them shrink :lol2:


11-13 month old male... same size as when i got him(minus tail)


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The 2nd pic def makes him look bigger. His tail is nice and fat and he doesnt look unhealthy. If hes eating properly and getting all his supplements it should all be ok.

I had a female hatch last year that was really small and at a year on she is still only 30-35grams.... Really fat tail in proportion with the body.

Some just grow faster than others the same with us


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

He certainly looks healthy. He will have used a lot of energy that he got from food repairing his tail. The other thing worth considering is getting a faecal check done. If he has gut parasites they could slow his growth as they will rob his nutrition from him.
It may however be simply the fact hes a small leo. I had one that was tiny until she was about 9 months old then she put on a growth spurt and is now a hefty porker.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

he's certainly got no parasites and the tail was only dropped a few weeks ago, he's about 11 months old roughly so he should be bigger than this.

the second photo is just zoomed in so he fills the shot, his tail's got nice and fat but he hasn't grown at all.

he still behave like a baby too, climbs and sleeps high etc. if you look he's not losing any condition cos he has a bit of a podgy belly as well as a fat tail....


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

He does really look a healthy gecko. I thought it very unlikely that he would have parasites but that is one of the reasons geckos that are eating dont grow. Hopefully he will put on a growth spurt soon. To be honet though, if hes eating, pooping and seems healthy in all other ways I wouldnt worry too much. Hes a lovely looking leo.


----------



## royaluk (Aug 31, 2008)

*same problem*

im having the same problem with mine he eats ok and that when crickets r in just doesnt seem to grow hes still the size when i got him so speakin to someone on here via pm hes advised me to put him on his own and fatten him up using wax warms as they make lizards fat im going to try that with some crit care and the normal vitiums sub's will let u no if it does the trick


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

As has been said it may simply be a case of him naturally being small especially if he's parasite free and eating well ~ leo's can vary in size and weight as much as we do ..... they don't always grow to be porkers 
Oh and as for climbing ........ it's not just a 'baby' thing as even my adults still love to climb and hang about


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

I have 2 very small leos too, they are both female and around a year old, maybe more and they are the size of a 6-8 juvi in length but their build is alot stockier like an adult, it's really weird, they have good appetites, no health probs but are just 'dwarf' leo's -I love them to bits more because of it probably!


----------



## RURAL GECKOS (Dec 22, 2007)

i had a super mack snow that stayed small for over a year ,then all of a sudden put on 20g. i think thy are all just different.regening a new tail wont help its weight gain though. how many leos are you keeping now?


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

My patternless female is 15 months old and 40 grams just wont grow!!!!:bash:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

could he maybe be a w/c? as therre always small? even as adults


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

RURAL GECKOS said:


> i had a super mack snow that stayed small for over a year ,then all of a sudden put on 20g. i think thy are all just different.regening a new tail wont help its weight gain though. how many leos are you keeping now?


:lol2: people aren't realising what I'm telling them he's FAT look at his podgy belly and chunky tail! 

But he's just small in size, if i never have to breed him i don't mindy he's a little doll and i'll keep him as a pet.

With him being male and too young to breed he's already on his own btw.

And to answer i have 6 leos.

2 female trempers
1 male tremper
1 female hypo
1female (hot) patternless
1 male jungle mack snow (het r.a.p.t.o.r)


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

With males its completely different when it comes to breeding.
I breed my males from 6months onwards (obviously aslong as their healthy and are reasonably big).
Breeding males at an early age wont stunt their growth as it will with females who have to have reached their optimum size!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Mal said:


> He certainly looks healthy. He will have used a lot of energy that he got from food repairing his tail. The other thing worth considering is getting a faecal check done. If he has gut parasites they could slow his growth as they will rob his nutrition from him.
> It may however be simply the fact hes a small leo. I had one that was tiny until she was about 9 months old then she put on a growth spurt and is now a hefty porker.


 
brilliant advice, first thing that i thought too


----------

